# Teich in einem Hang



## Wundersam (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo Teichfreaks, 
ich habe mich hier schon einige Zeit umgeschaut und mich nun hier eingeloggt. Ich plane einen 25 qm Naturteich, habe mich theoretisch einigermaßen vorbereitet und stehe nun vor der ersten Frage, die ich nirgendwo nachlesen konnte. Vielleicht habt Ihr Erfahrungen oder Ideen, die mir weiter helfen könnten.
Mein Teich soll zur Hälfte in einen Hang ebenerdig hinein gebaut werden, dazu haben wir uns mit Bagger auf Wasseroberflächenebene inzwischen vorgearbeitet. 
Den Teich könnt Ihr Euch wie eine Acht geformt vorstellen, der kleine Bauch ist ebenerdig, und grenzt am Wiesenrand, der große Bauch verläfugt in einen ansteigenden Hang auf 1,50 m Höhe, wobei noch eine Sitzecke hinter dem Teich und vor dem Steinhang entstehen soll. Das heißt, das große Teichende endet an einer kleinen ebenerdigen (also Wasseroberflächenhöhe) Terasse im Hang. Der komplette Hang, der quasi halbkreisförmig um die große Acht des Teiches herum verläuft, wird mit einer Trockenmauer versehen werden. Eine Seite des großen Bauchs der Achterform ist angeschrägt, die andere Seite steil, so dass die Wasseroberfläche des Teiches direkt an den Steilhang ( ca. 40 - 1,20 cm ) grenzt. Da mein räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen nicht so ist, wie ich es mir wünsche, bekomme ich keine Vorstellung davon, wie nun die Teichfolie über die unterschiedlichen Ränder als Ganzes am Ende aussehen wird, damit auch die Saugsperre funktioniert. Hat von Euch schon mal jemand einen Teich in einen Hang gebaut? Ich freue mich über tolle auch völlig irre Ideen und Anregungen, ...noch ist alles offen, da wir mit unseren Baggerarbeiten nun erst einmal dort angelangt sind, wo alle einmal angefangen haben.

Herzliche Grüße
Sylvia


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2018)

Hast du mal ein Bild wie es jetzt aussieht ?


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2018)

Ja, ein Bild der Baustelle oder eine Skizze wäre echt gut damit wir und das ganze besser vorstellen können.


Hier wird auch gerade ein Teich über einen Hang gebaut mit einer Mauer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-unseres-teiches.47022/


----------



## Wundersam (18. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen, ja habe gestern noch Fotos gemacht, der Boden wird heute ebenerdig gezogen, d.h. auf spätere Wasseroberfläche. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt soweit etwas erkennen...ich werde heute noch mal Fotos von oben machen, aus dem Fenster des Hauses, dann wird's vielleicht sichtbarer. Die Fotos spiegeln nicht ganz das wider, was ich in Natura sehe, freue mich auf Infos, danke für die Links, Tottoabs und Pyro…


----------



## Wundersam (18. Juli 2018)

Habe noch mal eine schlichte Zeichnung erstellt... die Teichfolie soll insgesamt unter einem Pflaster verlegt werden, links aussen ist jedoch ein Hang, der direkt am Teichrand endet. Wie bringe ich dort den Rand der Teichfolie unter, in Bezug auf Kapillarsperre, UV Strahlung auf der Folie, steile Stelle... oder sollte ich dort doch noch einen Weg einplanen und den Teich kleiner machen?


----------



## Lion (18. Juli 2018)

Sylvia,
ein schönes Projekt hast Du in Angriff genommen.

Mein Vorschlag, achte darauf,  dass das ganze Gefälle sei es vom Hang aus oder von
Gehwege aus, vom Teich weggeht. 
Unten am Hang wäre zu überlegen, ob nicht eine Wasserauffangrinne sinnvoll wäre.
In der freien Natur fließt das Regenwasser ja immer zum See aber bei einem Teich
empfehle ich dir genau das Gegenteil, da Du ansonsten dein Teichwasser nur schwer
im Griff bekommst.

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen wünscht
 Léon


----------



## Wundersam (18. Juli 2018)

Danke Leon ( ich finde den acsent' egu nicht, oder wie man das schreibt), im hang habe ich auch ein paar Beete vorgesehen und am Ende des Teiches einen 80 cm tiefen 60 x 60 cm Überlaufschacht mit Lavalit gefüllt, doch die Ablaufrinnen sind ebenfalls eine gute Idee, vielleicht sollten die Wege mit Kies bedeckt werden, statt gepflastert, so kann das Wasser ebenfalls noch vor dem Teich versickern...


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2018)

Wundersam schrieb:


> ... oder sollte ich dort doch noch einen Weg einplanen und den Teich kleiner machen?


Eine Dränage solltest du einplannen, welche Hangwasser vom Teich weg hällt.
Sonnst spült der Boden in den Teich und du wirst den Teich damit überdüngen.


----------



## Lion (19. Juli 2018)

Wundersam schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten die Wege mit Kies bedeckt werden, statt gepflastert, so kann das Wasser ebenfalls noch vor dem Teich versickern...



hallo Sylvia,
gestalte die Wege so wie es Dir gefällt, ob Kies oder Platten oder......., wichtig ist, dass das Gefälle vom Teich weggeht.
Ich denke, durch einen festen Weg kannst Du die Flussrichtung vom Regenwasser noch besser gestalten (kontrollieren) als bei Kies.
Wie breit wird dein Teich?
Bei einem breiten Teich ist es auch immer von Vorteil, wenn man diesen von allen Seiten aus erreicht.

Bitte das  é  nicht mehr suchen, schreibe einfach Lion.

Zeige uns weitere Bilder über die Fortschreitung deiner Arbeiten.
Lion


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Klingt nach einem guten Plan soweit!


----------



## Wundersam (19. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch, am Sonntag gehts weiter und ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, das motiviert, ungemein, bin manchmal ein wenig unsicher, ob ich mich mit der Bauleitung vielleicht doch etwas übernommen habe...


----------



## Wundersam (2. Aug. 2018)

So, nach einem Kurzurlaub auf dem Hippiefestival in Burg Herzberg ging es nun langsam weiter. Zuerst habe ich mit einem Nivelliergerät die Teichoberfläche erarbeitet. Dann habe ich im Halbkreis vor dem Hang einen 30 cm breiten Schacht ausgebuddelt (Feinarbeiten waren echt schwierig da viele große Steine in dem Geröll und Felsgestein liegen, die mir beim Entnehmen alles aufgerissen haben) Der Schacht liegt nun 18 cm unter Teichoberflächenwasserniveau. Somit möchte ich dafür sorgen, dass Regenwasser schon einmal vor der Mauer versickern kann, und nicht in den Teich läuft. Davor wird die Wassersperre der Teichfolie verlaufen, die obendrauf mit Steinplatten belegt wird, damit man überhaupt um den Teich herum laufen kann. Hinter der Mauer werde ich ein Drainagerohr mit Gefälle nach rechts und links in eine Kies oder Schotterschicht einlegen, damit das Wasser von über dem Hang nicht die Mauer durchdringt, jedenfalls nicht in Massen, bei einem heftigen Schutt. Am Fuße des Teiches ist eine Rigole geplant, - meine Güte was habe ich recherchiert - die mögliche Regenmenge, die Versickerungsgeschwindigkeit und alle anderen Bedinungen sind äußerst schwierig zu berechnen, selbst für Fachleute. Nun denn, ich gebe mein Bestes und versuche es nach Gefühl gut zu machen. Das Drainagerohr wähle ich in 80 m, und verlege es in ein Kiesbett hinein.
 hier kann man den fast den gesamten Teich von der ebenen Fläche zum Hang hin sehen. Die blauen Streifen zeigen die Teichebenen an und der brauen Streifen die Grundmauer der Trockenmauer, die ich am gesamten Hang anlegen möchte. Rechst ist eine Stufe, dort soll eine Sitzgelegenheit untergebracht werden und nach rechts eine Steintreppe.
 hier noch mal der Sitzplatz und die Treppe mit dem braunen Streifen angedeutet.  

So, heute nachmittag gehts weiter....Kies in die Mulde der Grundmauer und die ersten Steine der Mauer aufgelegt....wir haben ja genug ausgegraben....


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Sylvia,

Ihr habt ein schönes Teichbaujahr erwischt:

alles trocken
keine vollgelaufene Baugrube
schönes Bauwetter
Ihr habt ein schlechtes Teichbaujahr erwischt:

alles trocken
man sieht keine feuchten Stellen und kann daher den Verlauf eines eventuellen Schichtenwassers bei viel Regen nicht erkennen
vermutlich auch noch keinen Starkregen während der Bauzeit abbekommen, an dem man den vermutlich neuen Ablaufweg des Regenwassers erkennen könnte
Vielleicht habt Ihr aber auch Erfahrung mit dem Grund-/Schichtenwasser auf und in Eurem Hang ...



Wundersam schrieb:


> Hinter der Mauer werde ich ein Drainagerohr mit Gefälle nach rechts und links in eine Kies oder Schotterschicht einlegen, damit das Wasser von über dem Hang nicht die Mauer durchdringt, jedenfalls nicht in Massen


Kann man so und so lesen ...
Das Drainagerohr hinter der Mauer gehört ganz unten hin.
Hinter der Mauer würde ich wahrscheinlich eine Kiesschicht, eingebettet in Geovlies, mit nach oben ziehen.
Die Drainagerohre sollten nicht in der Kiesschicht enden, sondern irgendwo an versteckter und günstiger Stelle ins Freie ragen ...

Aus Erfahrung hier im Erzgebirge kann ich Dir sagen, dass es manchmal unglaublich ist welche Wassermenge nach Dauerregen in einem Hang zusammenlaufen kann und wie lange ein Hang Wasser führen kann. Je nach örtlicher Gegebenheit gibt es da natürlich große Schwankungen ...
Beispielsweise ist diese Hangecke sogar in diesem Sommer immer noch feucht und es wächst __ Moos ... Auch unsere Schichtenwasserzisterne liefert momentan täglich immer noch so ziemlich genau knapp 0,7 m³, in 'normalen' Sommern locker über 2,5 m³ ...
Oft dachte ich auch schon, dass ich ein Drainagerohr zu viel verlegt oder dieses doch schon vorher in einem Kiesbett hätte enden können - bis es halt später mal eine Woche lang regnete ...

Teich mit Teichfolie:
Auch dort am tiefsten Punkt unbedingt eine Drainage legen, sonst könnte das Schichten-/Grundwasser evtl. mit einem größeren Druck als Euer Wasserinhalt gegen die Folie drücken. Zum Nachstellen des Problems kannst Du gern mit einem wassergefüllten Folienbeutel in einer Wasserschale spielen ... 
Oder hier ein ähnliches Desaster zum nachlesen.


Sind alles nur Hinweise, Denkanstöße, was mir so als erstes einfällt ...
Man könnte noch mehr schreiben, für Romane habe ich aber im Moment keine Zeit ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wundersam (2. Aug. 2018)

Hey Carsten, danke für Deine Lebenszeit, ich glaube, meine Vorstellungen entsprechen dem, wie Du es meinst, ich habs noch mal gezeichnet... schönen Tag für Dich Sylvia


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2018)

Gut, das sollte so funktionieren. 
Ich persönlich würde aber das orange 100er mit den vielen Löchlein nehmen und einschlagen.
Ähnlich wie hier (zur Veranschaulichung, da fehlt noch etwas Kies über dem Rohr):
 
Ebenso würde ich bei Euch zwischen Hang und Drainagekies ein Vlies verlegen, fehlt auf Deinem Bild. 


Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Und die Drainage unter dem Teich nicht vergessen ...
Für das Wasser welches sich unter der Hangmauerdrainage 'durchmogelt' ...


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2018)

hallo Sylvia,

hast Du Informationen über :

Teichgröße : wieviel cbm
wenn Technik, welche Technik
wenn Tiere, welche Tiere
usw......

VG. Lion


----------



## Wundersam (4. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Lion,
nun, die Wasseroberfläche werden etwas über 20 qm , die Wassermenge insgesamt werde ich beim Einlassen mit einer Wasseruhr abmessen. Anschließend wird die Technik bestellt, ich hoffe, dass es in der Größe ein passendes Gesamtpaket von Oase gibt, doch für einige Zeit kann der Teich, bedingt durch die Kühle auch ohne Technik auskommen, zumal auch vorerst keine Fisch hinein sollen. Allerdings werde ich die Technik so auswählen, das auch später noch Fische hinzu kommen können. Insgesamt sind wir an einem naturnahen Teich interessiert und hoffen, dass einige Bewohner von allein kommen.


----------



## Lion (5. Aug. 2018)

Wundersam schrieb:


> und hoffen, dass einige Bewohner von allein kommen.



sage uns bitte wann und wo, und wir vom Forum kommen.


----------



## samorai (5. Aug. 2018)

Hallo!
Ich finde auch das sich Naturteiche, von der Optik her viel besser in einem Garten mit sehr viel grün integrieren lassen.
Das kommt natürlich immer auf den Betrachter/ Halter an.
Wichtig ist auch in Narurteiche eine optimale Strömung zu erreichen, egal mit welchem Mitteln, das ist schon die halbe Miete in meinem Augen.

Du bist gut beraten wenn man nicht gleich die Fische einsetzt.

Mein Grundstück hat auch leichtes Gefälle, im vorderen Teil fängt er bei -70cm an.
Nach guten 15m endet er auf circa 1m und dort ist dann die Flachwasserzone verbaut um den Wasserdruck So gering wie möglich zu halten.
Der Teich ist schon so bewachsen ........
Ist schwer zu fotografieren. 
Das ist der Anfang -70 cm. 

 
Das Ende +1m
 
Flachwasserzone von -30 bis-15cm ansteigend.
Für Beton im Garten bin ich schwer zu haben, ich habe mich deshalb für Aushub+ Feldsteine entschieden um den Druck abzufangen.
Seit 2008, nach der Teicherweiterung hält die ganze “Schose“.
Der Überlauf sitzt 1m davor und ist mit Folie ausgelegt, um ein weg spülen des Erdreich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Wundersam (6. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> sage uns bitte wann und wo, und wir vom Forum kommen.



lieber Lion,
da es gilt eine Überbevölkerung des Teiches mit Säugetieren zu vermeiden, habe ich beschlossen keine Einladungen zu verschicken, solltest Du eine kleine Meerjungfrau sein, darfst Du gern einziehen


----------



## Wundersam (5. Sep. 2018)

So, es geht weiter, in wochenlanger Handarbeit haben wir nun die Drainage einmal um den Teich herum gebuddelt, die links unten in einer Zisterne  münden soll. Der rote Streifen zeigt die Wasseroberfläche, die ich am Abend zuvor mit einem 360 Grad Laser nachgezeichnet habe, es war ein erhebendes Gefühl, weil es die Vorstellung ablöst und der Teich immer realer wird.

Nun sind wir dabei das Flies und das Drainagerohr einzulegen und mit Kies zu füllen, bei einem Gefälle von ca. 2%, sollte alles gut ablaufen. Am höchsten Teil der Drainage habe ich noch einen Revisionsschacht vorgesehen, durch den man auch mal mit Druck Wasser durchschicken kann, oder wäre das übertrieben?

Momentan stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es notwedig ist eine Kapillarsperre zu machen, zumindest dort wo der Teich im Hang vor der Mauer sein Ufer hat, könnte ich doch die Teichfolie mit einem kleinen Stein aufrecht vor die Hangmauer drücken, wie auf der Skizze zu sehen. Da dort keine Wiese ist wäre doch eine Kapillarsperre überflüssig? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Ebenfalls würde ich ja auch keinen Überlauf für den Teich benötigen, da alles überlaufende Wasser ja in die Drainage fliessen würde...oder? 

Ich freue mich sehr über Eure Anregungen, fühle mich manchmal etwas verunsichert, denn es ist mein erster Teichbauwünsche allen einen friedvollen Tag ...
liebe Grüße Wundersam


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2018)

Den Revision- Schacht oben und unten, dann kannst du spülen und unten wäre die Kontrolle.
Überlauf wäre gut auch in den unteren Revision--Schacht mit einlaufen zu lassen.
Meiner Meinung nach; um so trockener am Teichrand, um so weniger Wurzeln ziehen sich dort hin.

Bleibt natürlich die "Winter-Frage" ......
Ein angeschlossenes Fass was tief eingegraben ist zur Wasserentnahme oder zur Versickerung.
Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Überlauf wäre gut auch in den unteren Revision--Schacht mit einlaufen zu lassen.


Hhmmm, der Überlauf hat im Normalfall nichts direkt im Revisionsschacht und/oder in der Drainage zu suchen.
Die Abläufe kann man später zusammenführen, aber eben nicht im Drainagebereich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wundersam (5. Sep. 2018)

Hey danke für Eure Überlegungen, wir haben heute das Drainagerohr eingebracht... uff, für heute bin ich geschafft, habe kein Foto mehr hingekriegt war schon zu dunkel, dann werde ich wohl doch einen Überlauf einplanen, habe mir auch Gedanken gemacht, dass bei heftigem Regen die Gefahr besteht, dass der Teich unterspült. Am Ende der Drainage ist jedenfalls eine unterirdische Zisterne vorgesehen, dort gibt es genug Anschlüsse für das Drainagewasset und dem Überlauf, werde Bilder machen wie es weitergeht...


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2018)

Aber wenn ein Regenfass dahinter angeschlossen ist?
Entweder zur Verwertung des Wassers oder als Rigole? ......

Okay auf ein Rohr mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht drauf an.


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

Ne, auch dann nicht. Eine Drainage ist eine Drainage.



samorai schrieb:


> Okay auf ein Rohr mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht drauf an.


Jupp, man kann die Rohre später zusammenführen. 
Oder danach an geeigneter Stelle versickern lassen. Oft werden dazu auch Drainagerohre genutzt. 


Gruß Carsten


----------

